# Where can I buy good bras?



## xsweetsilencexx (Sep 19, 2008)

Where can I buy good quality and fancy bras besides La Senza and VS?  I looked at their site, there's nothing really, that I like right now so I was wondering what other alternatives you guys would know of. Thanks in advance


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

Bras, panties, lingerie, plus size bras at Bare Necessities

this site is bra heaven lol

hth hun


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 19, 2008)

I like fredericks of hollywood too and the prices are really good!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

2nd Bra Necessities


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 20, 2008)

La Vie en Rose has the best bras IMO. I don't like their underwear but their bras are amazing.


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 20, 2008)

Nordstroms or Saks 5th Ave.


----------



## Pnk85 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I like fredericks of hollywood too and the prices are really good!_

 
I love Fredericks of Hollywood, they are the only reasonably priced brand that I have found that has good quality bras.  I know everyone thinks VS is great but if you are over a C cup good luck finding a nice fitting bra.


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out. =)


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 20, 2008)

Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_  I know everyone thinks VS is great but if you are over a C cup good luck finding a nice fitting bra._

 
THANK you! I can't stand VS bras.. they never, ever fit me right! Doesn't matter what size I try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a D-cup and I have a really hard time finding bras that give support, but don't squish my boobs into unnatural pointy shapes. Does anyone else hate this? Just give them nice little round hammocks to chill in, please.. Also, I want the material to be thin and smooth, and just want enough lining so that if I get cold I'm not uh, flashing my highbeams to everyone, lol.. Is that too much to ask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have to check out FoH! Thanks for everyone's suggestions, I'm in desperate need of a good, comfy bra that can do the job.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 20, 2008)

This is going to sound weird but some of my favorite bras come from H&M! I am hard to fit as well, I have a small ribcage but my boobs are kinda big. I can sometimes fit into VS bras but sometimes the cups are too small on the 32s.  But at H&M I can get a 34C and it will fit perfectly! I guess the band is smaller because its European sizing or something? I dont know. And they have super cute lacey ones and they are like... $14!!! Love them!!!!!


----------



## infernalmachine (Sep 22, 2008)

different brands of bra and different styles of bra fit differently, since all women have differently shaped breasts.  

i have bras from 34C to 32D or even 34B ... it's just as weird as clothing sizes sometimes.


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 23, 2008)

YES i totally agree with H&M! at first all my bra's were from VS since i couldnt find any others that were a comfortable fit..so i decided to go on a whim and try H&M's bra i thought "hey their so cheap wonder if their good? and machine washable!!" so i bought one to try out its like 14-16 USD. some go as low as 12 USD. they are so comfortable! and you can machine wash them!! after that i decided to just get bra's from there! saves me a lot of money!!  it's like a CCO for MAC makeup!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 23, 2008)

For the ladies over D cups i suggest figleaves.com


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2008)

i am a huuuuge fan of fredericks. i was always afraid to go in there because around here, it has a rep for being kind of skanky, but i was feeling confident one day and went in to check it out. glad i did because they have the most wonderful bras ever! a bunch of styles, sizes and colours. they're inexpensive and very very high quality.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, i'm only a B cup.. I really think playtex bra's are comfy, not incredibly sexy but they feel non-existent on my skin, and you can buy one for 12 bucks if its on sale at macy's ^.^

Victoria secret bras hate me, their sizing is awkward  and i dont think they are comfy at all.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 26, 2008)

I buy mine from La Vie en Rose. I'm in Canada and we don't have Fredericks here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do wish we did...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 27, 2008)

Figleaves, which is awesome for the sales.

Filene's Basement or other stores that carry last season's stuff are usually good for quality, hard to find sizes. You have to search more, but it'll be cheaper


----------



## lavish_habits (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree with Fredricks of Hollywood! Nice selection, styles and prices. Quality (imo) is waaay better than Vickie Secrets and their $50 dollar bras.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a 32c, so my size is a really big pain in the butt to find. I like gap body a lot...And they have a punch card& sales a lot, so they're much more affordable than Victorias secret...Their tshirt bras are awesome.


----------



## Reslnt1 (Sep 28, 2008)

i get all of my Natori and Calvin Kein sets from Filene's basement


----------



## smithhh (Jan 22, 2009)

oh my gosh really??
i have bought foh bras and oh my gosh they just fall apart. i've had the gel in a cup break on my dress. everything in that store is just trashy looking. victorias secret is much more classier than foh, absolutely! really? foh sells gross lingerie, weird bright colors. everything is so cheap and tasteless. vs has remarked their look. they are trying to bring sophisticated back. thats why they dumped sleazy things like sexy santa outfits.


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't laugh at me but I am liking Target's bras right now!!  The price is also right.


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh wow, I didn't know people were still replying to this post.

But anyways, to update you guys with what happened.

I ended up getting a bra from barenecessities. The sizes their run abit smaller than La senza, (a canadian store i think?) which is where I usually get my bras from. The bras at barenecessities are a bit pricier, but they're very nice and I just love the one I got!

I tried ordering something from VS later... The quality of their bra actually isn't that good despite it's popularity... The fabric was very scratchy and cheaply made in my opinion, but it could have been just that one bra.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 23, 2009)

Nordstrom!! But wait til the anniversary or half yearly and stock up.

They Have Freya I believe which fits the bigger busted gals... sadly I am not but was so intrigued by the pretty styles and sadened when they didn't make my size. 

I bought four or five bras including panties and spent under $200, ladies that is a good deal considering a bra is your foundation. If you have not been fitted before it is important that you do so, so many get tied up in 34C that they aren't doing their curves justice. So work it and buy a lovely bra that doesn't pinch or move when you do!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 23, 2009)

VS or Penneys.


----------



## zzoester (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to buy all of my bras from Nordstrom (mainly Chantelle or Le Mystere brands) and would spend an arm and a leg. Lately, I've been buying from Fredericks because I found out they have my size! So far, I like them. The price is right and the quality is great. They aren't quite as comfy for long day wearing as my $80 bras, but I am overall really happy!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_I used to buy all of my bras from Nordstrom (mainly Chantelle or Le Mystere brands) and would spend an arm and a leg. Lately, I've been buying from Fredericks because I found out they have my size! So far, I like them. The price is right and the quality is great. They aren't quite as comfy for long day wearing as my $80 bras, but I am overall really happy!_

 
Go during the Half Yearly.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

My dear, 

Kohl's - Wonder Bras. They really do wonders. 

For cute bras, I go to forever 21. Seriously, they sell some of the cutest stuff, and for cheap. I have at least 4 cute little bras from there and I plan to get more <3 just wearing them around to lounge makes me feel that much sexier.


----------



## DIVAlaGLAM703 (Feb 27, 2009)

H&M alll the wayy!!!

they fit so well, are cheap, & CUTE 

and they just got a whole bunch of super cute, super bright colored 'springy' ones!


----------



## Liz24 (Mar 4, 2009)

if you want the best push up bra, try the distraction bras. I've been wearing them for years now. very high quality, they actually make them when you order it and like a sample. they add 2 cup sizes, which is exactly what I want so if you want a fancy push up bra, try these.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

I get ALL my bras from Victoria's Secret online in the clearance section for really cheap! I don't pay more than $25 for mine. They fit me sooo well and last a long time if cared for properly. I hand wash or use the gentle cycle on mine and never ever throw in the dryer. I hang dry them and place them facing up in my dresser so it won't get squished and change the shape of the cups. When a bra comes out that I want, I wait for it to go on sale and 9 times out of 10, it does. I can't justify paying $50 for a new bra when I know it's probably going to go on sale in a few months (or less).

Before college (like 5 years ago), I used to buy my bras from this place called VF Factory Outlet. They are located at random outlet malls. They have decent bras and they go on super sale sometimes ($3 or $5 each). Some of the brands include Lily of France, Maidenform, etc. However, the quality isn't as great and they don't last nearly as long. If you're on a budget, you should check those places out. 

Some other good places to check out are Marshalls/Ross/TJ Maxx. They have a lingerie section and usually have a decent selection of bras. Sometimes you find really good ones there (Calvin Klein etc.) for quite a deal. Always always try on the bras even if it's in the size you normally buy because different brands run big/small.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

I honestly just go to the outlets...


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 20, 2013)

I love yandy for fancy bra. 

They have huge collection and the price is also reasonable according to your choice.


----------



## Hilde (Mar 20, 2013)

I've found that the VS ones run large. I wear a 34F or E normally in the niche brands at home here ( Norway ) while I ordered a 34DD on eBay and found it fits beautifully so I got some more. The H&M ones look terrible and gives me panzer boobs, the shape they give with clothes over is just very unflattering on me.

  	The chain I buy from is called "Change" not sure if you have access to that brand or the other brands they sell.


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

VS is overrated when it comes to bras. Their bras are not good quality.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Dec 21, 2015)

Around where I live the only place that has decent bras I believe is Victoria Secret.


----------



## Thomashox (Jan 5, 2016)

*Where can I buy good bras*

where to buy good/branded beauty products online? I m particularly interested in perfumes and makeup. Can any one help?


----------



## kongenavtys (Jan 11, 2016)

L1LMAMAJ said:


> I get ALL my bras from Victoria's Secret online in the clearance section for really cheap! I don't pay more than $25 for mine. They fit me sooo well and last a long time if cared for properly.



This fits with my own experiences as well.

I would guess that my bra collection consists of around 80 % Victoria Secret bras. But be aware that this is very addictive. I had a friend who always bought her bras through Hennes & Mauritz (cheap,cheap, cheap) because she didn´t see the value in paying 25-30 $ for a bra. When I gave her a Victoria Secret one for her birthday she completely changed her mind and I guess her "VS - other cheap brands" ratio is around 80/20 now as well.


----------

